# Project Matte Black A3



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Project Matte Black A3 *POSTPONED**

*COMPLETED!

Going to do a photo shoot soon!
_____________________________*___________________________________________________________________


I originally posted this on Audizine but thought I would post over here too!


I'm going to do an in-depth write-up of my vinyl wrapping project. I* have never wrapped a car before*, only small items so this should be an interesting experience. 

*Day 1:
*
Drove down to San Diego today and picked up the vinyl from SDtint. The guys at SDtint (www.sdtint.com) were very helpful and Travis gave me the best price around! 

Measuring out the vinyl:









Roll:









I got the 3M air release. I wanted to play it safe and went with a trusted brand.


I will be posting updates. Clay bar and wrapping begins tomorrow morning! Hopefully the rain cooperates with us tomorrow. I have to pick up a heat gun and some hand squeegees tomorrow also.

*Day 2:*

Wow what a day. Started a little later than I would have hoped but got decently far. The vinyl is A LOT thinner than I thought it would be. Since it's so thin its insanely hard to get creases out so it takes a lot of patience. Definitely much harder than I anticipated haha. I bought a heat gun but I decided to use a blowdryer instead. The heat gun is a little too intense for the vinyl since it is so thin.

Bye bye gloss! After claying









Getting ready









First piece of vinyl cut and ready to be put on









2 hours later, the hood is done. I thought the hood would be the easiest piece but it wasn't at all haha. It was quite difficult 









Roof and spoiler (fixed the part around the shark fin but forgot to snap a pic of the after)









Easiest piece









Trunk progress









Decided to do this fender panel by myself before I called it a night











Hoping I can finish it tomorrow! Definitely not a one man job... I had three friends helping me today and it was still a struggle

Day 3:

Got another fender done. Gonna start on the doors next I think. The long A-pillar that goes all the way to the rear is going to be tough









Door #1 in process









Door 1 done (re-wrapping door handles. It was impossible to wrap them perfectly because I chose to leave them on the door. Couldn't figure out how to remove them haha









Door #1 and #2 done









Door #3 done. Didn't clean up the very bottom part in this picture









Thats all I could get done today. I attempted to wrap the front bumper with one other unexperienced friend and it was way too hard to do with two people. NOT looking forward to the bumpers.

As stated below, *I did unfortunately run out of vinyl*. I still have to do the rear bumper and two panels connected to the A-pillars. Hopefully driving down to pick more up tomorrow. Very bummed that I ran out


Day 7?

Trunk all finished (didn't trim around the license plate yet in this picture)









Shot of the front bumper (didn't trim the middle in this picture)


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

looks great so far, havent seen a wrapped a3 yet. would def look sick


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

I just came!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

you crazy!! i love it! can't wait to see the whole job.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Dude, this looks freakin' AWESOME!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Your efforts will be handsomely rewarded. I stare at a matte black vinyl wrapped 350Z in my neighborhood all the time and appreciate the look. 

I'd vinyl wrap my hood if only to prevent rock chips from continuing to develop on it. How large a piece of vinyl did you use? Imagine that you'd have about 2-3" extra all around for wrapping around underneath, right? Or does it stretch enough to not be too critical on measuring exact dimensions for each panel/piece?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Monster job. Please do post up the final results here. What is the retail cost of the matte wrap?


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Very cool .


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Appreciate all of the support guys! 

grubble- I didn't exactly measure how much I used for the hood. Rule of thumb is to leave an extra few inches just incase you mess up. Since this is my first time wrapping I left myself a lot of extra vinyl just incase I messed up and because if that I had to purchase more vinyl haha. 

drew- a very good company will charge from $2000-3000 to vinyl wrap a car. I was pretty confident that I could do it myself and the vinyl has costed me around $350. Keep in mind that I had to buy more because I wasted a lot of the vinyl. I bought 50 ft when professional companies can do it in 30. Its about $8 per linear foot. 

here are two daytime pictures that I snapped.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

fuzionx said:


> Appreciate all of the support guys!


Nice work ! BALLER status indeed! Need moar pics and please a rolling pic !!


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

tcardio said:


> Nice work ! BALLER status indeed! Need moar pics and please a rolling pic !!


Planning to do a full on photo shoot with rollers and everything when it is finished!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Is the vinyl pretty easy to work with? Does it bubble and crease a lot? I would imagine the fenders would be pretty hard to do with a single piece.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

looks like youre wrapping up roof too!

ever thought of leaving it untouched? it is open sky after all

mighteven look good


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Is the vinyl pretty easy to work with? Does it bubble and crease a lot? I would imagine the fenders would be pretty hard to do with a single piece.


It is very very hard to work with. The vinyl is A LOT thinner than I thought it would be. It is air release vinyl so bubbles come out easily but creases are the hardest part. You have to pull the vinyl up, heat the creases out and smooth it back down many many times on each panel. Some are tougher than others. Takes a ton of patience getting the creases out. 



604a3 said:


> looks like youre wrapping up roof too!
> 
> ever thought of leaving it untouched? it is open sky after all
> 
> mighteven look good


I wrapped everything but the open sky panels. I guess I will have to see how it looks when the whole car is done. I think the car should still look really good with the open sky panels unwrapped


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

fuzionx said:


> I wrapped everything but the open sky panels. I guess I will have to see how it looks when the whole car is done. I think the car should still look really good with the open sky panels unwrapped


Just wrap the Open Sky panels with clear matte vinyl.  You'd still get the light in, but you wouldn't see out like before.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

Does this prevent reads from radar guns and stop light cams ??? :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Different, I will give you that. Can't wait to see the final product though.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I have wanted to try this for sooo long...I'm glad someone stepped to the plate. Good luck and it looks good sooo far:beer:


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

nice. man.. nice. you make it look so simple to install. Definitely not the first vinyled A3 i've seen, especially in matte black.. however, they come along few and far between. Have you considered other colors? olive green, white, silver? All matte.. but damn do those colors look hot in an A3, especially the silver, off white smokey matte color....


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very cool and thanks for the pricing. You should get some matte alum finish for the gas cover.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Jealous! I'll be following your updates. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

fuzionx... that is sick!!! nicely done!! I've seen other rides with the matte black but yours is the first A3!!! PIMP!!!


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

yakkonvazn said:


> nice. man.. nice. you make it look so simple to install. Definitely not the first vinyled A3 i've seen, especially in matte black.. however, they come along few and far between. Have you considered other colors? olive green, white, silver? All matte.. but damn do those colors look hot in an A3, especially the silver, off white smokey matte color....


I thought about all of the possible colors but came to the conclusion that Satin Matte black would look the best. Helps a lot that my car is black to begin with. I don't think my car is baller enough for matte white haha


*UPDATE*:
Finished half of the front bumper and the left side pillars! I've been slacking the past few days so I have to make up for lost time early tomorrow/friday. 

Panels left to do: 
- Rear Bumper (which I'm not looking forward to AT ALL)
- 2 Rear panels that are connected to the pillars (rear panel the gas cap is on + the one on the other side) 
- Other half of front bumper

So close to finishing!!

I'll post daytime pictures tomorrow of the progress so far


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Matte white would be super dope. I just feel like the matte black looks like the car is simply primed from far away. It can look good at times, but not stock.


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

fuzionx...

a couple of questions:

are you gonna wrap the shark fin antenna?

what do you spray on the car before you lay the vinyl down - mix of water and ??

the front bumper looks hard to do.... PICS please!

again... sick dude.:thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah fusion! Looks so damn good. I want to do this hopefully this summer. I'll have to contact you to get the vinyl sometime! Looks so good though. I know where to go now! Keep me updated.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

this is awesome. looking good so far..

btw, i've seen this car before.. irvine?


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

*PROGRESS UPDATED* :thumbup:

I know I keep saying it will be finished but I promise you it will be finished by tomorrow. I leave sunday so failure is NOT an option!




architect76 said:


> fuzionx...
> 
> a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


The antenna, or atlease mine, is already pretty much matte black haha. I messed up a little around the antenna so later on I will probably figure out how to remove it and re-wrap that section.

The vinyl I am using doesn't require a solution so all you do is claybar and wash the car then apply the vinyl dry. 

Front bumper was VERY hard to do but I wrapped it from top to bottom when I should have started in the middle of it and went outwards. 




gCHOW said:


> this is awesome. looking good so far..
> 
> btw, i've seen this car before.. irvine?


Thanks man! Yep, I cruise through Irvine a lot


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is cool, if you decide you want to go back to stock, can you just remove the vinyl? does it ruin the paint underneath?


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

alcantara4 said:


> This is cool, if you decide you want to go back to stock, can you just remove the vinyl? does it ruin the paint underneath?


Yep it should peel right off leaving zero damage to the paint


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Unfortunately postponed until December 18th! See original post!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

fuzionx said:


> Unfortunately postponed until December 18th! See original post!



Cool. Come to the bay area do all our cars! Make some money. Good to hear you are being patient! Can wait to see final product.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks very cool so far. Like its all business. But I cant help but be reminded of Johnny Dangerously when they're escaping from prison and they shelf-papered the getaway car. 
:thumbup:


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

I just got home!! Time to finish this thing! Hopefully starting tomorrow if I can get the friends over here. Its been raining non stop here so I'm hoping it clears up ASAP so I can do a photo shoot when it is finished


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah man...good luck. Forecasts predict it'll be raining until Wednesday. Hoping the humidity/moisture doesn't affect the outcome.


----------



## Triff Traff (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbup: looks great


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

fuzionx said:


> I just got home!! Time to finish this thing! Hopefully starting tomorrow if I can get the friends over here. Its been raining non stop here so I'm hoping it clears up ASAP so I can do a photo shoot when it is finished


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

*UPDATE:* Finished everything but the *rear bumper*!! I'll take pics when it is actually nice outside or tomorrow where there is sunlight. Stoked to almost be done! Not looking forward to this rear bumper!


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

K here are a few pictures that I took while it stopped raining haha. The rain here is absolutely insane here.

Haven't done a few little things like the door handle and stuff so I plan to finish those also. Didn't have time to wipe down the car so there are a ton of hand prints and finer prints and stuff.










Didn't trip the middle of the front bumper yet so cut me some slack!



















All thats left is the rear bumper!!! Gonna try to knock it out in the next few hours


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I am proud to announce that it is finally DONE!!! Beyond excited to finally have it finished. Its too dark to take pictures so hopefully its a nice day tomorrow so I can snap a few pictures for you guys. Hopefully doing a photo shoot soon!

Just to show you how much of a pain in the ass the rear bumper was









It looks pretty good but I'm not 100% satisfied with it. Can't even begin to explain how hard it was....


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I kind of like the non-matte'd door handles...

but what about your side repeaters? gonna get smoked ones?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

WOOOO! Nice man. Congrats. Looks slick. Do the handles!! And did you do the mirrors too? Or are those painted?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

with matte wraps, what happens when you need your car cleaned?


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> I kind of like the non-matte'd door handles...
> 
> but what about your side repeaters? gonna get smoked ones?


Some of my friends have been telling me to keep the door handles and grill surround gloss.....I don't know how I feel about it yet haha my original plan was to wrap them also.

My side markers were previously tinted so thats why they stick out. Gonna go have the tint shop remove the tint and I will probably just rewrap them in vinyl so that they don't poke out like that.



Ultimatetaba said:


> WOOOO! Nice man. Congrats. Looks slick. Do the handles!! And did you do the mirrors too? Or are those painted?


Thanks man! Yeah I will probably end up wrapping the handles unless someone can convince me otherwise haha.

I wrapped the mirrors also. Didn't do an amazing job so I might figure out how to take them off as well as the glass so I can wrap them better.



604a3 said:


> with matte wraps, what happens when you need your car cleaned?


I'm honestly not 100% sure haha. Pretty sure just soap and water


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

OP on a scale of 1-10 how hard was the whole process
I have been entertaining the idea for some time now 

Great work looks good from the pics


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I am beyond impressed with your motivation and patience. I might have given up just trying to do the hood or a fender.

Excellent work friend, looks amazing.


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

eurotuned00 said:


> OP on a scale of 1-10 how hard was the whole process
> I have been entertaining the idea for some time now
> 
> Great work looks good from the pics


If 1 is the easiest and 10 is the hardest......I'd give it a 9

The vinyl I got must be a lot thinner than normal vinyl because I can't even explain to you how hard it was to get creases out and such. If I were to do it all over again I would probably find somewhere to paint it (if I got an insane price). I've been wanting to go matte for a long time now but I could never spend $1500+ to do it. So one day I got this crazy idea to wrap my OWN car and here we are! 



rawaudi said:


> I am beyond impressed with your motivation and patience. I might have given up just trying to do the hood or a fender.
> 
> Excellent work friend, looks amazing.


Appreciate it man! It was a very tough and frustrating process. I don't know if I could have done it if it wasn't for all of my friends and the support from you guys!

The hood was the first thing we did because we though it would be simple and its the biggest piece. At one point I genuinely wondered if I could really pull it off. It was MUCH harder than I anticipated. I seriously have a very very very hard time believing the DIY threads that I have seen where one guy claims to have done it all himself. Theres absolutely no way I could have done this myself. You need people to hold the vinyl and constantly peel it back when you get creases, you need a person manning the heat gun/blowdryer at all times and you need a person to squeegee. Its a trial and error process but you realize that you have zero room for error. If you screw up on one cut vinyl piece you are screwed haha.



Photo shoot teaser! Hoping to get the pics up soon


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Absolutely Amazing! You should start a business...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Lol. I think this first time may have already traumatized him.

Dude. Looks great. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

i've always wanted to have my car wrapped! Good work, loving it! :thumbup:


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Spitzbergen said:


> Absolutely Amazing! You should start a business...


This was my initial thought because it would really be well worth the money but honestly after doing my car it doesn't sound pleasing at all haha. Maybe if thicker vinyl was easier



Ultimatetaba said:


> Lol. I think this first time may have already traumatized him.
> 
> Dude. Looks great. Can't wait to see more pics!


You got that right haha. Bugging my friend to upload the pics already



A3Performance said:


> i've always wanted to have my car wrapped! Good work, loving it! :thumbup:


AE ftw! I gotta cruise by the shop soon I haven't been there in ages


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

looks great man.

how will the vinyl be to clean though? will it show scratches and finger prints and make them difficult to wash/remove with quik detailer or something?

any plans for different wheels and suspension to complete the look?


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

ProjectA3 said:


> looks great man.
> 
> how will the vinyl be to clean though? will it show scratches and finger prints and make them difficult to wash/remove with quik detailer or something?
> 
> any plans for different wheels and suspension to complete the look?


Well my car was dirty the other day from the rain and I literally filled up a spray bottle with water and sprayed down the dirty areas and wiped it off with a towel....looked brand new after
I still need to find out exactly how to take care and clean this vinyl so I'll let you know. 

Definitely trying to get wheels and coil overs ASAP! Just haven't had the dough lately because of school. Hopefully grabbing a set in the beginning of summer!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Very nice work...awaiting more photos :thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

fuzionx said:


> Well my car was dirty the other day from the rain and I literally filled up a spray bottle with water and sprayed down the dirty areas and wiped it off with a towel....looked brand new after
> I still need to find out exactly how to take care and clean this vinyl so I'll let you know.
> 
> Definitely trying to get wheels and coil overs ASAP! Just haven't had the dough lately because of school. Hopefully grabbing a set in the beginning of summer!


Swissvax Opaque would work. 

http://www.detailingparadise.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2473

Not cheap however. 

I wonder too if a dedicated vinyl protectant would work. Xpel which sells the 3m paint protection films would often recommend using 303 Aerospace protectant on the film. That being said, 303 leaves a bit of gloss and tended to streak so after doing it once, I never used it again.

Dave


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Helped my buddy practice panning today. Shots came out pretty good


----------



## UberWgn (Dec 31, 2010)

F'ing slick :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

sexy.


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Did a little mini shoot this afternoon with my buddy!


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn, that actually looks REALLY good! I was thinking of doing my car to protect the finish for resale a few years from now.

On a scale of 1-10 how hard would you rate this project: 1 being hanging a photo and 10 being assembling one of those huge wooden play grounds from Home Depot or the like.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tyrone.minton said:


> Damn, that actually looks REALLY good! I was thinking of doing my car to protect the finish for resale a few years from now.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 how hard would you rate this project: 1 being hanging a photo and 10 being assembling one of those huge wooden play grounds from Home Depot or the like.


 those huge wooden playgrounds don't sound that difficult...it's like a bigger scale ikea project


----------



## Abraxxas23 (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder how different this type of vinyl wrap is from the clearbra stuff. They're both vinyl but one's clear and the other opaque. I suppose there may be some other differences but I don't know what offhand. 

The whole cleaning business should be pretty straight forward. People get those big advert wraps done and run their vehicles through car washes so I doubt you're going to have much of an issue unless the matte color shows spots and marks from drying.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Abraxxas23 said:


> I wonder how different this type of vinyl wrap is from the clearbra stuff. They're both vinyl but one's clear and the other opaque. I suppose there may be some other differences but I don't know what offhand.


 I'm sure clearbra is a lot thicker.


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Awesome!*

I love it! How much did all the vinyl cost? About how many man hours total did it take?


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

tyrone.minton said:


> Damn, that actually looks REALLY good! I was thinking of doing my car to protect the finish for resale a few years from now.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 how hard would you rate this project: 1 being hanging a photo and 10 being assembling one of those huge wooden play grounds from Home Depot or the like.


 Haha thanks man! There are a few mistakes here and there but unnoticeable from 5+ feet away. I'll probably redo some parts in the future but since its my first time ever doing something like this I was pretty satisfied with the outcome 

Hahaha. Honestly it just takes an insane amount of patience. I'd rather assemble one of those playgrounds than wrap a car haha. Its hard getting friends to consistently come help you out because most pieces are impossible to do on your own. It's a lot of trial and error. My vinyl was so thin so we would constantly have to re-lift it up and get creases out then smooth it back down. Creases are your worst nightmare when it comes to thinner vinyl. Its so hard to get around things like door handles and major curves in bumpers and stuff. I found out that our technique was wrong the entire time and now that I know how to do it correctly it makes me want to try and redo the pieces that didn't come out perfectly. 



NYCameron said:


> those huge wooden playgrounds don't sound that difficult...it's like a bigger scale ikea project


 I furnished my whole room at school with ikea furniture and building that stuff was not fun at all. They leave you no room for error. Its all about patience with that too....The pieces are easy to put together...there are just soo many to do 



Abraxxas23 said:


> I wonder how different this type of vinyl wrap is from the clearbra stuff. They're both vinyl but one's clear and the other opaque. I suppose there may be some other differences but I don't know what offhand.
> 
> The whole cleaning business should be pretty straight forward. People get those big advert wraps done and run their vehicles through car washes so I doubt you're going to have much of an issue unless the matte color shows spots and marks from drying.


 I'd say clearbra is a lot thicker. My vinyl is the thinnest one that I have seen. A lot of my friends vinyls look like they have a clear laminate over the actual vinyl while mine doesn't seem to have that. I personally think if it was just a little bit thicker than it would have been a TON easier. Since its so thin creases come about very easily and in order to get those out you have to re-lift up the vinyl and heat them out. When you heat the vinyl it stretches so then you get MORE creases and so on..... 

As for the cleaning I am not really sure yet. I still have to call SDTINT and ask them about that. Lately I've just been using water and a towel and it has worked perfectly. Honestly so easy to clean I love it. I've heard that soap dries it out and that windex can ruin the matte look so I'm sticking to water for now. I don't think I would ever take it to a car wash. Its so easy that it would be such a waste taking it to a car wash. 





flieger45 said:


> I love it! How much did all the vinyl cost? About how many man hours total did it take?


 Costed close to $300 considering I screwed up with my measuring and had to buy a lot more than I should have needed. As for total hours....I didn't really keep track of them but expect it to take a full week of work. I probably did a panel or two a day and it took me around a week to finish. I could probably do it again in a few days if I had someone to help me from morning to night those few days.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks awesome...you need to tint the tails though for sure!!!

and maybe get some gloss black wheels to break it up a little.. but really it looks amazing!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BritBulldog said:


> Looks awesome...you need to tint the tails though for sure!!!
> 
> and maybe get some gloss black wheels to break it up a little.. but really it looks amazing!


+1
Definitely in the top 10 A3s I've seen in the USA :thumbup:


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> Looks awesome...you need to tint the tails though for sure!!!
> 
> and maybe get some gloss black wheels to break it up a little.. but really it looks amazing!


Awesome job! I gotta admit, I thought it would look a little raw, but honestly, it's subtle and tasteful! :thumbup:


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice job :thumbup: 

do you know where I could order the 3M air release vinyl off of the internet?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

jmass said:


> Nice job :thumbup:
> 
> do you know where I could order the 3M air release vinyl off of the internet?


 http://tinyurl.com/4eyhxm2


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tcardio said:


> http://tinyurl.com/4eyhxm2


hahah that never gets old opcorn:


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

So I'm not too satisfied with the vinyl job. The vinyl I purchased was way too thin which made it very difficult to work with when it came to creases and such. The shop I bought it from recently got new thicker vinyl in and it is supposed to be a lot easier to work with. 

Soo I'm now planning to RE-WRAP the car in the next few weeks but I'm wondering if I should switch it up a little and go with a different color? I love the matte black but it would be cool to try another color out for a change.

What do you guys think? Any suggestions?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Go for it! and this time order me some wrap! I want to do mine!

Matte white, red, or blue were my thoughts.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

lets wrap mine in matte white together! lol


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

guiltyblade said:


> Go for it! and this time order me some wrap! I want to do mine!
> 
> Matte white, red, or blue were my thoughts.


Haha I'll get a quote and let you guys know what I can do. Maybe I can get them to do a cheaper discount if I get a few people who are interested



Presns3 said:


> lets wrap mine in matte white together! lol


I'm down!! I'm gonna make a drive down to their shop soon and get quoted on the new vinyl so I'll let you know. Just not sure if I want to change the color up a little


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

matte yellow, with matte black roof,mirrorhousings and grill. BLACKNYELLOW


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Join zhe cool side. Matte white, mhhmm yerp. Lol

/endspell


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

fuzionx said:


> Soo I'm now planning to RE-WRAP the car in the next few weeks but I'm wondering if I should switch it up a little and go with a different color? I love the matte black but it would be cool to try another color out for a change.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any suggestions?


1) You're insane for thinking of re-doing that. Bat**** crazy. But it's awesome to think of wanting to go through that again.

2) The black looks amazing on those photos driving down the road.

3) White could look amazing, but there is something great about the lustre matte black....


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

fuzionx said:


>


This is the one I mean. This looks HOT in lustre matt (or whatever you call the partially reflective matte).


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Grimp said:


> matte yellow, with matte black roof,mirrorhousings and grill. BLACKNYELLOW


Ooo could be sick.. I'll have to see what colors there are



xnox202 said:


> Join zhe cool side. Matte white, mhhmm yerp. Lol
> 
> /endspell


Haha see I would do matte white but one of my buddy's just told me that it is a pain in the ass to clean so I'm worried about that... I also don't know if I can pull off matte white on my car...possibly if I get new rims which is NEEDED



free4s0me said:


> 1) You're insane for thinking of re-doing that. Bat**** crazy. But it's awesome to think of wanting to go through that again.
> 
> 2) The black looks amazing on those photos driving down the road.
> 
> 3) White could look amazing, but there is something great about the lustre matte black....


Hahaha I know right? The newer vinyl is supposedly 1000x easier to work with because it is thicker. I think me and my buddy can pull it off in a few days if we work hard at it. The hardest part was learning how to work with the vinyl and getting through all of the trial and errors. 

The matte black stands out more than any other matte color in my opinion...thats why I love it. It photographs amazingly too. You have to get really close to see mistakes in the vinyl which is nice because it looks perfect from about 8ft+ away 


Just waiting until I get paid then heading down to the shop to talk prices! Hopefully I can get this going in the next few weeks or so


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

dead serious find out how much it is for me to get matte white and I'll do it up!


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

fuzionx said:


> You have to get really close to see mistakes in the vinyl which is nice because it looks perfect from about 8ft+ away


Just keep everyone 8 feet away and it'll look PERFECT.

To clear up - does no one _paint_ matte? Or is the point of the matte vinyl wrap that you can remove it later with no damage to the car?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

free4s0me said:


> Just keep everyone 8 feet away and it'll look PERFECT.
> 
> To clear up - does no one _paint_ matte? Or is the point of the matte vinyl wrap that you can remove it later with no damage to the car?


People who paint there cars matte is normally done by the clear coat, which is a satin or a matte clear. And I would assume yes, people vinyl for the ease of taking it off if they don't like it


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

guiltyblade said:


> dead serious find out how much it is for me to get matte white and I'll do it up!


As soon as I get a quote I will let you know! Matte wrap in exchange for your bags?! 



free4s0me said:


> Just keep everyone 8 feet away and it'll look PERFECT.
> 
> To clear up - does no one _paint_ matte? Or is the point of the matte vinyl wrap that you can remove it later with no damage to the car?


A good matte paint job costs around $3000+ Vinyl looks just as good, its very inexpensive to do yourself, you can change it out whenever, if you get a scratch on a panel you just re-wrap the panel for like $40.... I just don't see why paint would be better


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

fuzionx said:


> As soon as I get a quote I will let you know! Matte wrap in exchange for your bags?!
> 
> 
> 
> A good matte paint job costs around $3000+ Vinyl looks just as good, its very inexpensive to do yourself, you can change it out whenever, if you get a scratch on a panel you just re-wrap the panel for like $40.... I just don't see why paint would be better


haha I don't know about that


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

fuzionx said:


> As soon as I get a quote I will let you know! Matte wrap in exchange for your bags?!
> 
> 
> 
> A good matte paint job costs around $3000+ Vinyl looks just as good, its very inexpensive to do yourself, you can change it out whenever, if you get a scratch on a panel you just re-wrap the panel for like $40.... I just don't see why paint would be better


hey man, have you seen satin guard? I think it's a better product, should make it more flat..here's my friend kirby's lambo.. and a gt2rs white with satin by premier..


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

are you going to use the 3M ControlTac or is this what you already tried?


----------

